# Possible Buy/Rescue!



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I really like her! her pasterns look very angled tho, but it also might just be the picture. She looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

She has long toes so her pasterns are at a funny angle-- the back leg that shes not resting looks straight-- i like her shoulder..


----------



## HopingforJewel (Apr 13, 2013)

They have had her about a month and said when they got her, her feet were in horrible shape. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That shoulder is sooooooooo upright omg. Have you been on her yet to see/feel how she travels?

I hope it's the angle..


----------



## HopingforJewel (Apr 13, 2013)

I have seen her lunged w/t/c and ridden walk/trot...her trot didn't seemed pretty decent/average.

I'll be able to ride in another two weeks with the trainer.

I had thought she had a pretty nice shoulder angle...? Am I way off?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That picture makes it difficult to judge her shoulder angle because the pic was taken at a slight angle closer to her hindquarters. At first glance from that pic, I'm inclined to agree with Sky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It has to be the angle.

Here is a tutorial on basic shoulder angle

Drafts with Dots: Conformation Clinic: The Shoulder


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Her hooves: The front ones have too long toes. It also looks to me like they may have taken too much off the back of her heels on all her feet... This can be fixed though.
The only other thing that stands out to me is she appears to have a it of a sway back too. But sway backs are caused by horses not carrying themselves properly for whatever reason... It's also something that's easily fixable


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> The only other thing that stands out to me is she appears to have a it of a sway back too. But sway backs are caused by horses not carrying themselves properly for whatever reason... It's also something that's easily fixable


I see high typical TB withers, not anything close to a sway back. She's also lacking a decent topline, making her back appear to dip down more behind the withers than it actually does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopingforJewel (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks, Sky! That was a really helpful link. 

Oh, here is a link to a video of being ridden by possibly her owner a couple years ago.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I see high typical TB withers, not anything close to a sway back. She's also lacking a decent topline, making her back appear to dip down more behind the withers than it actually does.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah okay. I still imagine stuff can be done to improve the topline though.

And on the side of her butt near her tail, is that dirt, water, or two dark spots that I see?


----------



## HopingforJewel (Apr 13, 2013)

He does not seem to be a skilled rider...Not to mention the stirrups! lol.


----------



## HopingforJewel (Apr 13, 2013)

She has some sunburn...she was definitely neglected like I said. Apparently, her feet and coat were in really bad condition. They've had her a month or two now working on those things.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

HopingforJewel said:


> She has some sunburn...she was definitely neglected like I said. Apparently, her feet and coat were in really bad condition. They've had her a month or two now working on those things.


Ah okay. but the spot im talking about would be on dark skin.

Also, in the video, I don't know if it's just me... But she appears for the most part to be doing short choppy steps in the front, and slightly overstepping in the back..


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Stirrups, the fact that the saddle is too far forward.... she's very tolerant.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Stirrups, the fact that the saddle is too far forward.... she's very tolerant.


And how much he's on her mouth


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I think her trot was a product of the rider... he was holding on to her face hard while kicking alot. Not really letting her move at all correctly. Im not sure what he was trying to acomplish, really. Not to mention everything else... painful to watch. If i was her, i would have thrown him in with that obviously displeased boss mare in the beginning and let her have a go.

(And, may just be this small screen... but did that back cinch look... well... actually cinched??!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My phone is hating videos right now. Gr!

Wausuaw, yes, that back cinch is actually cinched. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree with you wausuaw. But I also noticed but i noticed her short striding more in the walk than the trot.

And I would have thrown him in with the grumpy mare too lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah if you can video you on her or her at liberty so we can see what her trot looks like. 

Please


----------



## HopingforJewel (Apr 13, 2013)

I know! I didn't know what the heck was going on in that video. Except maybe an attempt to show her willingness to please and patience with a poor rider! 

She seems to have such a sweet disposition. Which is what is most important to me. Along with soundness. Even after being mistreated she is still quite people oriented. Though, she is quite bonded with her stablemates already.


----------



## HopingforJewel (Apr 13, 2013)

Can I post a video from my phone somehow?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Not sure if you can on here. But if you have a youtube account you can post there, and if you dont want the whole world to see it you can set it as unlisted, and can post the link on here


----------



## HopingforJewel (Apr 13, 2013)

Working on uploading to youtube!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I think her shoulder is fine-- its definitely the angle of the picture.. 

I dont think her heels are too short-- might just be coonfooted.. Be nice to see a picture of her standing square though.. 

definitely isnt swaybacked at all for a broodmare that was overbred.. do you mean she has an under muscled topline? trotting polls. 
she looks like a sweetie.


----------



## HopingforJewel (Apr 13, 2013)

Here it is! Pretty proud of myself for this uploading stuff lol. 
One of her previous stablemates was delivered the night before and was in a panic calling for her pretty much the whole time we had her in the round pen.

IMG_5023 - YouTube


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

^shes good lookin for sure..


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

She looks MUCH better in that video! 
And to me it doesn't look she's short stepping quite as much in the front, although still looks like she might be over stepping a bit in the back. But overall much better improvement!


----------



## HopingforJewel (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh good! It's so nice to hear from experienced horse people (besides the rescue volunteers)...

I'm really hoping it all goes through. They want to keep her there another month to continue working with trainer and I will be going out to work with her/them during this time. It will be a good refresher and way for me to bond/get to know her and hopefully make an easier transition!


----------



## HopingforJewel (Apr 13, 2013)

What do you all think of her weight/conditioning? What could be improved and how?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Much better!

I think she's a really great choice. She moves out nice enough to go English, and I bet she could slow down enough without becoming too flat and go from 0 to 60 to do western.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

A great choice if you're willing to do a LOT of retraining, that is. Poor mare has been completely messed up by that rider, and probably has a lot of quirks because of it! I agree though. She's gorgeous.


----------

